# primary school education



## Fan1975 (Apr 5, 2016)

I understand the school system is much better in nz, much more relaxed with children being able to be children, just wondered what people's experience of the primary school compared to uk is please. I have a 6 yr old boy who enjoys school.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi,
Yes in my opinion the school system does seem better than anything experienced in the UK.
It is certainly more relaxed but still provides quality teaching etc.
Luckily our 5 year old attends a rural primary school which is one of the best performing primary schools in Tauranga and with that is in a much safer environment a couple of clicks from the main state highway and surrounded by orchards, farms and lifestyle blocks. It is so awesome and he loves it. They have so much freedom to just be kids. Majority of schools here also have their own swimming pool and swim at least 3 times a week during school but everyone is allowed to use the pool after school if they so choose so long as there's adult supervision.......even the parents. So refreshing to jump in when its 30 degrees + in the mid arvo.
There are always fees to pay each year even for a state school of around $200-$400 a year plus stationery pack, uniform and trips. There's also almost quarterly fundraisers and raffles/a bake shack etc at the school entrance each day with all proceeds going to some fundraiser or another. The schools are also very open just because that's what its like here. The kids aren't locked in with a 6ft fence around the perimeter.


----------



## Foxilady (May 31, 2015)

Anyone have kids attending enviroschools?


----------



## Simonajane (May 17, 2016)

Can I ask which primary school your son attends in the Tauranga area? We are looking to move back as my Kiwi husband has family in the area.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Simonajane said:


> Can I ask which primary school your son attends in the Tauranga area? We are looking to move back as my Kiwi husband has family in the area.


Omokoroa No 1 in Whakamarama.


----------



## lorb (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi. My kids are 9 and 11 and we moved to Tauranga last August. I agree that the schooling system is 'better' in terms of educating the whole child - my kids LOVE school here! But I, as both a teacher myself, and a parent, am a bit worried about the standards of literacy and numeracy. Neither of my kids are high flyers, esp in maths, but since we moved here they have been in the Top groups for everything. This sounds great, but as this is a temporary move for us, I wonder if they are being stretched quite enough to maintain the amount of learning expected in the UK. This may of course be different in a variety of schools, but they are now in their 2nd school each (we moved within Tauranga) and I have done a bit of Relief Teaching which backs up this experience.
Saying that, the sporting opportunities, school environment and freedom to play are wonderful! I personally feel that the experience of trying out new lifestyles and different cultures, learning to take risks and making new friends, is worth more than any classroom learning!


----------



## Simonajane (May 17, 2016)

lorb said:


> Hi. My kids are 9 and 11 and we moved to Tauranga last August. I agree that the schooling system is 'better' in terms of educating the whole child - my kids LOVE school here! But I, as both a teacher myself, and a parent, am a bit worried about the standards of literacy and numeracy. Neither of my kids are high flyers, esp in maths, but since we moved here they have been in the Top groups for everything. This sounds great, but as this is a temporary move for us, I wonder if they are being stretched quite enough to maintain the amount of learning expected in the UK. This may of course be different in a variety of schools, but they are now in their 2nd school each (we moved within Tauranga) and I have done a bit of Relief Teaching which backs up this experience.
> Saying that, the sporting opportunities, school environment and freedom to play are wonderful! I personally feel that the experience of trying out new lifestyles and different cultures, learning to take risks and making new friends, is worth more than any classroom learning!


Where there any schools in the area that you worked in that you thought might be different and offer a higher standard of maths and english? Or have you heard of any? Also, have you any experience of the standard at Mount Maunganui primary or know anyone who has children there and what there experience has been like? Thank you!


----------



## lorb (Apr 13, 2015)

Simonajane said:


> Where there any schools in the area that you worked in that you thought might be different and offer a higher standard of maths and english? Or have you heard of any? Also, have you any experience of the standard at Mount Maunganui primary or know anyone who has children there and what there experience has been like? Thank you!


Yes, my kids went there for just over a term when we arrived. It's a lovely, welcoming school where my kids were included and valued from the start. The teachers they had were supportive and got to know my kids well. Both really enjoyed their time there. We only left that school as we couldn't afford to buy in that area! 
It's a high decile school, which doesn't tell you everything, but does show the economic position of a lot of the families. Whether this is important to you, I don't know. It's never a reflection on the quality of teaching. 
When I said I don't think the standards are as high in NZ, I don't mean this as a criticism as such...more an observation that things are done differently. NZ is known for its Numeracy programme - ensuring children are completely confident in the basics before moving on - I can see a lot of benefit for that. For me, knowing we have to slot back into the UK system, where kids seem to need to know an awful lot of stuff at a very young age, I just need to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Simonajane (May 17, 2016)

lorb said:


> Yes, my kids went there for just over a term when we arrived. It's a lovely, welcoming school where my kids were included and valued from the start. The teachers they had were supportive and got to know my kids well. Both really enjoyed their time there. We only left that school as we couldn't afford to buy in that area!
> It's a high decile school, which doesn't tell you everything, but does show the economic position of a lot of the families. Whether this is important to you, I don't know. It's never a reflection on the quality of teaching.
> When I said I don't think the standards are as high in NZ, I don't mean this as a criticism as such...more an observation that things are done differently. NZ is known for its Numeracy programme - ensuring children are completely confident in the basics before moving on - I can see a lot of benefit for that. For me, knowing we have to slot back into the UK system, where kids seem to need to know an awful lot of stuff at a very young age, I just need to keep an eye on it.


Thank you for your advice, it's very much appreciated! Do you have experience of Pillans Point primary and how this compares to the Mount from and academic perspective? Thank you!


----------



## lorb (Apr 13, 2015)

Simonajane said:


> Thank you for your advice, it's very much appreciated! Do you have experience of Pillans Point primary and how this compares to the Mount from and academic perspective? Thank you!


Hi, I've only heard of Pillan's Point through other people and it has a great reputation. But so do many other schools. I don't think I've made myself clear enough re the 'academic perspective'. I don't know any schools which are better or less so than the others, in terms of their quality of teaching and pupil's achievement. It is a general feeling that I have, that the emphasis is very different here in terms of what the children need to learn. I couldn't comment on any individual school in that respect, as it would require studying data, comparing 'results', looking at ERO reports, comparing deciles and benchmark stats. 
When we arrived, we took a short term lease at the Mount then scoured the whole of Tauranga looking at homes, schools and entire areas that we could afford and felt we would feel comfortable living in. There is a bit of a shortage of housing, so don't set your heart on a school until you get here. You may find you have to change your thoughts a bit and that could be confusing if you've set your mind on an area.
We have ended up in Otumoetai and love it. The schools here are great, the houses affordable (ish!) and it's only 15 mins or less to the beach. Some nice walks v close by too. 
Good luck!!


----------



## Alilek (Sep 19, 2015)

Simonajane said:


> Thank you for your advice, it's very much appreciated! Do you have experience of Pillans Point primary and how this compares to the Mount from and academic perspective? Thank you!


Hi,
We moved here in Aug last year, our older one started Pillans Point in November - once he turned 5. He loves it there. Feel free to ask me questions.


----------

